# pressing rhinestone transfers to both sides of a shirt



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Can I heat press rhinestone transfers to both the front and back of a shirt? I was just concerned when I flip the shirt over, I might somehow damage the stones on the other side? How should I do it? Thanks, Silverbolt


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You should have a silicone pad on the bottom platten and that will protect the stones facing down. I would put something firm inside the shirt when pressing the second side. A mouse pad should do the trick. Watch your pressure.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

The other way to do it is to "dress" the press. This will eliminate the dimples you get on each side and you don't have to worry about the first side you pressed.


----------



## screenprinting (Sep 26, 2010)

What we have done in the past is laid a piece of cardboard inside of the shirt then placed sheet over the rhinestones. One side at a time obviously and it came out well.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Shorten the first press time or just do the first press. My instructions have two press times. I shorten the first press time and eliminate the second press time when I am doing front and back or multiple layers on one side. I have a teflon pad over the bottom of my press. My bottom platen is padded so I put a thin teflon pad over it. I put a teflon pad inside the shirt. I have also used the cardboard backer board that I put my templates on. I cover the stones on top with a teflon sheet. I do one final press after all designs are applied on both sides. Usually about 7 seconds or so.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, you can do it, 
but be careful you dont get glue or stone marks to the other side, 

I insert a teflon sheet or the slider inside the shirt so the shirt does now stick to itself when pressing and there is no glue imprint left on the other side
, 
when you turn inside out again put whatever you put on the inside before,, to protect it, 

I also leave all my transfer tape on untill everything is cooled..


----------



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you everyone for all of your suggestions! They came out beautifully :O)


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

You may want to invest in some teflon pillows. This is a one step solution for keeping the heat and excess glue from going through to the other side of the item, as well as giving you the cushion and preventing those "press marks". There may be some cheaper, but here are a few sites:

Teflon Sheets and Pillows

Imprintables Warehouse | Pillows & Pads


----------

